# driver for ATI 3D Rage II+ PCI window Xp



## ideatalk (Aug 23, 2009)

Please advise on where i can get a copy of the driver.
I had search all sites but they pointed to nowhere.
Thanks in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi try here for ati http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## ideatalk (Aug 23, 2009)

joeten said:


> hi try here for ati http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


thanks. but they dont hve the driver in their listing.
just hope that someone has a copy to share


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi try here http://www.soft32.com/s/Windows/Drivers/Video_and_Graphic_Cards/3-373-151-0.html


----------



## ideatalk (Aug 23, 2009)

joeten said:


> hi try here http://www.soft32.com/s/Windows/Drivers/Video_and_Graphic_Cards/3-373-151-0.html


Thanks but this website will re route back to AMD website which doesnt
hve the driver


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ok sorry this is a devil to find so far
edit maybe this http://download.cnet.com/ATI-Technologies-Inc-3D-RAGE-II-PCI/3000-2108_4-72691.html


----------



## ideatalk (Aug 23, 2009)

joeten said:


> ok sorry this is a devil to find so far
> edit maybe this http://download.cnet.com/ATI-Technologies-Inc-3D-RAGE-II-PCI/3000-2108_4-72691.html



Sorry, i cant access this website.
If possible, help to download the file and forward to me.
Thanks.........


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi the initial link does work but i did try the download and it did not i tried a further 8 with the same result i hope this is the one http://www.howtodrivers.com/model17303.html


----------



## ideatalk (Aug 23, 2009)

joeten said:


> hi the initial link does work but i did try the download and it did not i tried a further 8 with the same result i hope this is the one http://www.howtodrivers.com/model17303.html


this only lead to download of Driver Detective which scan existing driver on the pc.
this does not provide the driver,

thanks.............


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

no it is a lead to a download please read the page you need to type the numbers on the page into the little box next to them then click download


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here as Joeten had posted this link in his first post:

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/legacy-xp.aspx

Theres 3 to choose from.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks Riskyone101


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Your Welcome Joeten.


----------



## ideatalk (Aug 23, 2009)

joeten said:


> no it is a lead to a download please read the page you need to type the numbers on the page into the little box next to them then click download


had did that but still it leads to downloading of DriverAgent.exe file and
not the driver file. Refer to files attached
thanks.


----------



## ideatalk (Aug 23, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> Go here as Joeten had posted this link in his first post:
> 
> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/legacy-xp.aspx
> 
> Theres 3 to choose from.


Had tried but they are not compatible...
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi legacy drivers list 6 including rage http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

edit.AMD Home | Worldwide | Compare & Shop | About AMD | News 

Products & Technologies 
Support & Drivers 
at Work 
at Home 
at Play 

Support & Drivers 

Download Graphics Drivers 

AMD Support Search 

Search Frequently Asked Questions 

Search Technical Documentation 

Search Drivers and Downloads 

Warranty Services 

System Building and Compatibility 



Graphics Drivers & Software 
Please select your operating system, product family and the product and then select GO. 

Professional / Home 64-Bit Edition Media Center Edition 32-Bit Edition 64-Bit Edition 32-Bit Edition 64-Bit Edition Professional Linux x86 Linux x86_64 MAC OS X10.4.x MAC OS X10.3.x MAC OS X10.2.x Windows XP Windows ME \ 98 RadeonAll-in-WonderTV TunerRemote WonderIntegrated/MotherboardLegacy (Discontinued) Rage Fury MaxxRage 128 / Rage 128 PRORage PRO / Rage LT PRORage XL / XCRage II/II+Rage IIC 




Rate This Page


----------



## ideatalk (Aug 23, 2009)

joeten said:


> hi legacy drivers list 6 including rage http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
> 
> edit.AMD Home | Worldwide | Compare & Shop | About AMD | News
> 
> ...



Thanks....but the driver is not for Window XP....
What can I do to run the driver on Window XP?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi many drivers http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/legacy-98me.aspx for98 and 2000
and here xp http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/legacy-xp.aspx
this is all there is, so you may be looking at this slightly differently than me you state the card as ATI 3D Rage II and the drivers for rage are listed i can't see your choices other than use a different card since you seem unwilling to use any of these


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi ignore last comment missed you asking how to use it you can try this 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/appcompat.mspx


----------



## malappat (Aug 12, 2011)

Try this:
Drivers for Discontinued ATI Rage


----------

